
Oliver Hart and Bengt Holmstrom Win Nobel in Economics for Work on Contracts - tambourine_man
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/11/business/nobel-economics-oliver-hart-bengt-holmstrom.html?_r=0
======
mc32
Interesting regarding incentivization:

>Where measures of job performance are inadequate ...erformance pay can
backfire

>Companies have turned increasingly to this kind of deferred compensation,
particularly for senior executives.

I think this can only help and not only for CxOs but also premier athletes who
on occasion are known to have terrible seasons.

and Contracts:

>[...] And sometimes, he concluded, it is more efficient for companies to
simply merge [rather than rely on contracts] because a single owner would make
better overall decisions.

Definitely interesting ideas which have not completely caught on in industry
or government regulation.

------
nzjrs
It still baffles me there are no Nobel prizes for engineering, yet we have one
for economics.

~~~
Hitard
Well, it was never the intention of Alfred Nobel to have a prize for
Economics. The so-called "Nobel Memorial Prize in Economics" was established
after a large donation from the Bank of Sweden in 1968, but has been regarded
by many (including Nobel's grandson) as an inauthentic award.

